# Peppers new thing!



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Pepper (our Senegal) was sitting on my shoulder a bit ago and just loving some head rubs from me! Next thing I know she was licking/preening my cheek. As she did this, she started to giggle . she climbed down onto my chest and started preening my lips. I could not help but laugh. so then she started to laugh between every gentle nibble


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

hehe that's so funny.I would probably laugh if a bird did that to me.I bet pepper was probably saying how do ya like that ?blessings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, that's so cute! Pepper sounds like she's loving her new mum


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How sweet that Pepper wants to kiss and preen you.
It's really quite funny that she giggles when you do!

If you ever manage to get her giggling on video we'd definitely love to see that. *


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *How sweet that Pepper wants to kiss and preen you.
> It's really quite funny that she giggles when you do!
> 
> If you ever manage to get her giggling on video we'd definitely love to see that. *







here is a link to a sample of peppers laugh!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

that was so funny watching pepper giggle.thanks for the video.I left a comment.blessings


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Aww, that's sweet!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How super cute Pepper sounds. My 2 smaller parrots are species related to Senegals (Poicephalus family), and they laugh too. It's funny .


----------

